# La Vernia Turtle and Tortoise Sanctuary (Texas, USA)



## Matt Lopez

Hello, please visit my facebook page La Vernia Turtle and Tortoise Sanctuary and toss a like  also my instagram La Vernia TTS. Feel free to post a pic of your shell babies on the FB page!


----------



## Yvonne G

Since you've been a member here since 2015 it would be nice if you shared a bit here with us too. Quid pro quo, ya know?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Agreed
Its important.
The only "sanctuary" I've found in south Florida is actually a sham tortoise hoarder and reseller.


----------



## Matt Lopez

Yvonne G said:


> Since you've been a member here since 2015 it would be nice if you shared a bit here with us too. Quid pro quo, ya know?



I read the daily email blasts; between keeping the animals and lots of Facebook groups absorbing a lot of my time it kept me from this site as a frequent visitor. I'll do my best to upload a bunch of my pics and vids though and contribute in the future!


----------

